# GRAZON herbicide



## Charlotte (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone use this herbicide for weed control in miniature pastures? I'm talking about small pasture (2 acres) with preg mini mares grazing it.

I'm being pressured to use this and I'm balking.

Anyone have experience with it?

Charlotte


----------



## Suzie (Mar 4, 2007)

I have never used Graze-on but heard some differing stories about it. I was recommended to use Cimarron (similar to Graze-on) last year and did some research on it also.

Of the two, I am leaning to go with Cimmaron and either way, I will pull my minis off for at least 2 weeks. They both may be safe, but I just don't feel comfortable with herbicides and grazing. I would rather feed hay in a lot for 2 weeks or a bit more and be comfortable in my own mind.

If anyone has used Cimarron by DuPont I think, l would like to hear your experinces. Or compare them would be nice..


----------



## Lauralee (Mar 4, 2007)

I have used Grazon for many years.

We have hired a guy to apply Grazon to our pastures and pens once/twice a year. Last year, I took the state's pesticide applicator's course, and I now have a license to buy and apply the herbicide myself. (Plus I can buy all sorts of other restricted pesticides and such). I have not yet bought Grazon myself and applied it, but I am planning on doing it myself this year.

We bought some bad hay that was full of weeds about 7 years back. That hay gave my pastures "hog weeds" everywhere it had been. These "hog weeds" took OVER and NOTHING will kill them. Except Grazon.

We tried Roundup but that just made them grow bigger. We tried mowing, but that made them thicker. We tried hand-pulling them, but that didn't work either. The ONLY herbicide that will kill the "hog weeds" is one that is restricted to licensed applicators. I had help from my county extension agent on identifying the weeds, and how to treat. Also, getting into the course.

So these "hog weeds" have big thorns on them! And they get up to about 3 feet tall, and have an underground root system that chokes out all of the grass. A baby hogweed can go from 2" tall to 3 feet tall in about 2 weeks! And they absolutely thrive in drought conditions.

Compounding the problem, is the issue of my smaller pens being "overgrazed". We could have Grazon applied to the large pasture, and get great results. But in the smaller pens, where horses were constantly trafficking on the soil, the grazon would kill the "hog weeds" and there was no grass coming in to replace where the hog weeds have been. These "hog weeds" have millions of seeds on each plant, and the seeds can stay in the soil for YEARS.

So, another big key to success with Grazon is RESTING the pasture. I could accomplish that in the big pasture, so it survived well, but the small corrals were full of the horses that had been taken out of the big pasture!

So now we have 15 pens that measure approximately 10 x 12, each with its own loafing shed. I have to pull EVERYONE off the pastures and we tore down the corrals we had and made them into small pastures. The horses are not given free access to graze during the time period that we are reconditioning the pastures.

We are also going to fertilize this year, which will help the grass to return. If the grass has a good hold on the soil, the hogweed can't come back. Its when the horses strip the grass down, and then their hooves turn up the hogweed seeds when they walk/trot the barren areas, that the hog weed comes back.

I experienced absolutely no problems due to the application of grazon. We have applied it with horses grazing in the pasture, pregnant mares, and breeding stallions, and no problems.

However, again, the best scenario FOR THE GRASS is to pull the horses off of the pasture.

Grazon WILL KILL all broadleaf weeds, and brush, and even young trees and domestic plants. It won't kill the grass or your livestock. But if you get some of the spray onto your flower beds, yard bushes, and such, they will be dead.

We had planted 30 bradford pear trees going up the driveway. A tiny bit of overspray from the Grazon and you have DEAD trees. It can hit the trunk, but not the leaves. So if there is any wind, it will drift into your other "good" plants and kill them. Every year we have lost 2 or 3 of the bradford pears, after Grazon was applied. So that has been disappointing.

The guy I hired would only use his tractor to spray the Grazon. His nozzles were not properly set to keep the drift down. Also, in my small pens, he could not control the drift as he maneuvered the cumbersome tractor in the small spaces. That is why I now have a spray rig that I can pull behind the lawnmower, and I will take the time to apply it by hand, to keep it off my trees.

Charlotte: Make sure that Grazon is what you need (there are also varieties of Grazon, mind was P-D). Get your extension agent to identify the weeds giving you problems. IF Grazon is the only thing that will kill them, then that is the way to go. However, there might be another product sold over the counter that would suffice...

Either way, RESTING the pen to allow the grass to come in (and thus choke out the weed), FERTILIZING the area to balance the soil's pH in such a way that weeds can't grow as easily, and REPEATED applications during the growth phase of that weed, are crucial. ...you have to hit them when they are 3" tall or less, to really be effective. IF they get big enough to produce seed, you'll kill the plant, but the seeds will start a whole new wave of weeds.

Your mares will be safe with Grazon. Mine did fine. I even got confirmation from my vet that it would be safe for the horses. But the weeds will come back if you don't remove them from the pens for as long as it takes for the grass to get a good hold. And your money spent on Grazon will be wasted.

Lauralee


----------



## Russ (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Charlotte, I haven't used this specific product but had a hunch it probably contains 2-4-D as that's a common pasture broadleaf herbicide. So I looked it up and it does contain it.

Found some links that might be informative to you. Pasture Pro Article

Grazon label

Charlotte, I have used 2-4-D herbicide which is a main component in Grazon. Plain 2-4-D herbicide is NOT a restricted chemical and is fairly inexpensive but still deserves respect and caution when applied and can be very effective. Grazon is a restricted use chemical...which means there is something else mixed with it.....in my state you would need a restricted use chemical license to apply and buy it. Any time I see restricted chemical warning....I take extra notice and more caution. I see glancing over the label it mentions a warning to not use in residential areas and around ornamental trees/shrubs.

It might be a good product but I don't like some things I read.....for instance if it's safe to graze in 7 days...then why is it not recommended to bale the same area for hay within 30 days?



:

Personally, with pregnant mares I would not use it unless I knew someone who used it with mini's pastures and had no side effects.

There are so many factors that effect a chemicals success and safety to humans/animals and the good trees/plants. Rainfall, wind/temperture/application/weed size/weed species/humidity/overall weather/ all have a bearing on the end result and safety.

Read your labels......don't mean to worry you. I just always take herbicides/pesticide use seriously here on the farm. They have their place but I always error on the side of caution.


----------



## Tony (Mar 4, 2007)

Charlotte, I use it and have used it for many years with absolutely no problem, except getting the horses to move out of my way when I am applying it.


----------



## Erica (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep I've used it too without any problems...........though I do (just to ease my mind) take the horses off for two days


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Mar 4, 2007)

Charlotte,

I believe Julie's husband Fred uses Grazon and has for quite awhile. He sprays with the horses in the pasture.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 4, 2007)

Over here the labelling is different.

Not only is it not considered safe to spray with animals on the land but there is an exclusion period of seven days.

Yes, I have DOUBLE checked that it is the same product.

I find this discrepancy very worrying.

This having been said I have used this product ( which is not restricted here) for some years- thirty odd now- without any problems, although I do not find it particularly good at much except nettles- it is not very good with deep rooted plants such as docks, for example.

It has no effect on ragwort at all.


----------



## Viki (Mar 4, 2007)

I've used the 2-4-D for a couple years now. I really like it! I put it on and remove horses for 2 days. If it rains on it, it doesnt wash it away either. I've also watched the weather and put it on when it was supposed to rain the next day. If it did rain, I go ahead and let the horses on the pasture. No problems here. It's really improved some bad area's I had!

Viki


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 4, 2007)

I REALLY appreciate everyone's replies. It seems there has been a lot of experinece with this product in various parts of this country and the UK (isn't that where you are Rabbitz?) Sounds llike it is safe used as directed.

With the drought we have been having for the last 5 years our little pasture has been seriously overgrazed and last year the ragweed simply took over! I kept it mowed real short, but I'm afraid that wasn't enough.

Before the drought we had bermuda grass so deep I couldn't mow it and had to hire a brush hog to come mow it down. Had to limit the horse's time on it too or they got pig fat! What a difference a little water makes.

Thanks a bunch!

Charlotte


----------



## susanne (Mar 4, 2007)

While I am generally opposed to chemical herbicides, sometimes you have to weigh out the dangers...

Giant Hogweed is not only thorny and difficult to eradicate, its stems contain an extremely toxic sap.

Manic gardeners are always looking for new and unusual plants, and the huge leaves and overall size (in the Northwest, they can grow to as tall as 12 feet)attracted several gardeners in the area who transplanted them. All was well with their colossal finds until those who came into contact with the sap developed truly nasty, weeping sores. They then were faced with getting rid of an invasive plant.

I would hate t think of a mini eating one of these and coming into contact with this nasty substance, and even if they are not affected, you could be.

So, while I would hesitate to use chemicals on most other weeds, I would tend to make an exception in this case. I always prefer to try the least toxic approach first, only increasing the ante when the milder efforts fail.

My favorite weed killer is vinegar, which is incredible for killing thistles and other weeds. Ordinary table vinegar is good for many, but there are higher concentrates available that kill a wider range of plants. Unlike RoundUp, however, it does remain active in the soil, and can affect plants quite a ways away. In addition, the super concentrates kill off all the flora and fauna in the soil.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 5, 2007)

EEK!! you have Ragwort??

DO NOT CUT IT- it makes it send out suckers and causes it to spread like wild fire.

Grazon has little or no effect on ragwort.

Over here it is not considered safe (ie the LABEL on Grazon says it is not safe) to graze before seven days and NOTHING is considered safe to spray with animals in the pasture as ALL chemicals are dangerous if inhaled and there is a real risk of this if animals are grazing as you spray.

Funnily enough the only thing sold specifically to kill Ragwort is Barrier H- which is diluted 22% CITRONELLA oil!!!

So, if you have access to citronella oil, dilute in water, shake well and spray- you will have to keep agitating it as the only thing added to justify the high cost of Barrier H is an emulsifier, to keep it mixed.

NEVER mow Ragwort- apart form anything else there are always bits left that cannot be picked up by the mower and these can kill a horse, either immediately or in ten years time.

Ragwort poison stays in the bloodstream for ever, builds up and there is no antidote.


----------



## Viki (Mar 5, 2007)

The 2-4-D kills ragweed. I have NONE on my place. One neighbor had some and I sprayed it...gone now! :aktion033:

Viki


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 5, 2007)

There is not enough 2-4-D in Grazon, believe me, to kill Ragwort- it takes four/five goes and even then the stuff comes back- of course it does not help that it has easy reseeding form just one field away where the council refuses to spray their land!!!

I do not believe there is anything (that does not kill grass) that will kill Ragwort in one go.


----------

